# MKIV R32 getting the front lower



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya,
basically i have a mkiv r32 and have notched the drivers side (ie rhd uk car) but still it diesnt drop as low as the rear. Here are some pics i have taken recently:



















Here you can see at a uk show the car has reverse rake because the rear can go lower:










any hints or ideas on how to get it slightly lower. As it seems to be stuck on the inside on the wheel at the top of the arch. How about adjusting the camber so a bit more negative?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

what is the width of your wheels and tire sizes? you may be catching your wheels on your fender lines too, are your fenders rolled?


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

wheels are 9.25 225/35/18

arches are rolled

do you mean the piece of metal facing vertically down if you remove the arch liner?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

pommeinzennor said:


> wheels are 9.25 225/35/18
> 
> arches are rolled
> 
> do you mean the piece of metal facing vertically down if you remove the arch liner?


no i was referring to the liners themselves actually, but try a smaller tire, 205/40r18 for a 9 works well or if you want something a little bit bigger then 215/40


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

shorter audi strut bushings?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

TurboREX said:


> shorter audi strut bushings?


and the shorter strut caps..

both the new bushings and caps will bring you down some too as long as your not laying on your tire


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> and the shorter strut caps..
> 
> both the new bushings and caps will bring you down some too as long as your not laying on your tire


steez, not saying you're wrong, but why would shorter caps bring you down lower?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

BradenE said:


> steez, not saying you're wrong, but why would shorter caps bring you down lower?


smaller strut caps allow you to sit lower, and smaller bushings do the same thing too.



















pictures from HMD should help explain my words on this


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> smaller strut caps allow you to sit lower, and smaller bushings do the same thing too.
> 
> pictures from HMD should help explain my words on this


Steez. I totally understand the bearings but a taller/shorter cap shouldn't (in my head) let you sit lower. The top of the strut is still at the same spot isn't it? I could potentially see a thinner material letting you sit lower. Can you explain?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

BradenE said:


> Steez. I totally understand the bearings but a taller/shorter cap shouldn't (in my head) let you sit lower. The top of the strut is still at the same spot isn't it? I could potentially see a thinner material letting you sit lower. Can you explain?


i personally dont have these so i dont know from personal use, so my math may be wrong and im sorry, but from my understanding the smaller/shorter caps allows you to sit lower and be lower with the smaller bushings and caps.

again HMD before and after pictures.
BEFORE.








AFTER.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

ahhhh okay yes it is the tyres catching on the liners, but have heard that if i adapt the liners ie cut out just a circle in the top in the middle and bend back the downward metal i would get more drop?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

pommeinzennor said:


> ahhhh okay yes it is the tyres catching on the liners, but have heard that if i adapt the liners ie cut out just a circle in the top in the middle and bend back the downward metal i would get more drop?


I would just take them out personally, it's too much trouble dicking with those things when you're on air imo. Try the strut mounts that steeze talked about, but make sure you get the "HD" ones cause the normal units were built for Audis with dual control arms and don't really seem to take the abuse our cars throw at them. From my personal experience with the half caps and Audi bushings, the caps don't lower your car at all (which makes sense), but they do look a hell of a lot better, and they greatly reduce "clunking" in the front suspension. Considering how nice your car is, I would suggest splurging the $40 or so on the half caps, you'll be glad you did! Btw, what is your front strut/bag setup?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

There are a few physical points on the mk4 R that are hanging you up. This is saying you have no liners and dont hang up on the tires/suspension. First is notch, then you then get the pinch welds and at least with 19*8.5 you end up sitting on the inner fender walls. I need to tub the front (cut a hole in the engine bay) and then get an air hammer on the rear edge. See below. 


Edit. Pics soon.


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Okay as soon as i get the car back from a bit of paint i will pull the liners and 'adjust' (hit the :banghead: out of the pinch welds) and then see where it sits.

Have currently got some rayvern front struts and the h2osport front camber adjusters (could be half the problem).


----------

